

Employers Have Greater Leeway on Unpaid Internships, Court Rules - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/03/business/unpaid-internships-allowed-if-they-serve-educational-purpose-court-rules.html

======
cnst
LOL, who benefits most! Couldn't it be argued that as a high-paid salaried
worker for a good Silicon Valley shop, employee benefits more in the first XX
weeks than the employer? Does it mean we don't have to get paid?

Or, working on open-source for a startup, where you get to take the proper
credit for all your hard work?

